# My new SeaArk 18’ Tunnel Build



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I’ve been putting this boat together over the past 3 months. I ordered just a Hull and rigged it myself- it’s a pretty simple setup.
Hull: SeaArk 1860 MVT
Engine: 60 hp Mercury with the big tiller kit.
I gutted the front and rear decked areas, removed the foam and installed hatches.
A friend of mine built me the polling platform. 
Trolling motor is a 24V I pilot with the batteries up in the bow.
I did the SeaDek myself just using paper templates and a razor blade...
I’ve still got to add some push pole holders and other items. 





  








BDDA192E-8626-42DD-9A5A-A778C1414120




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020


__
3










  








73250CAB-374B-4992-B69C-EB2885C5E201




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








CD7A8574-2851-4859-A598-59422287D2DB




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








EDAD16EA-8C20-431F-B084-AC441A5BD500




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








F0556163-8312-42C7-B4BC-2111E4346B85




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice. Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

3EAE7974-F357-4DFD-A35E-B70946714CF0




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








D0312E0D-E761-464D-8F5E-78D1F7F5F1BE




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








6BD202B7-9A60-4165-813E-9997994358FE




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








D7F3D3F8-2291-4A95-A2E0-6418E775039F




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








3F1FB784-7560-4487-AC2B-E0F6151E53A6




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








93A050FD-078B-4442-B7C4-4105F0AD91E7




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








653BEF8E-FBE6-4DB4-BABB-FF1D356A6740




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








A3A4970D-90B7-4318-8A6B-05F4B0D28B78




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

81D60FAA-AF20-407F-9911-ACEE922E6FF8




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








0DC235A0-D39E-4AD6-8711-F53F17EEC9BE




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








95B316C3-02C0-4C06-B2EC-CC6DC9502782




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








CC804425-FE4C-413B-9B57-6073F2ECFE1B




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








57B8B8B4-FF09-469E-AB5B-2C7D15BE504F




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








AD11E53B-756B-40ED-9930-F35D9F8DCEEE




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








B498321B-D3BC-43FF-95E9-3DF0B57D2968




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








7DF84541-866B-474E-915F-B31EE64A660C




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








5FED2CFC-C1E8-435E-BB43-625DB4D1F0DA




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020











  








B78568F7-C676-4646-8D1B-6B4CE69B010A




__
Ckirk57


__
Mar 3, 2020


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice job. Did you use drop-in boxes for the hatches to protect the foam? Should be a versatile rig. Good engine choice, too.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Really cool boat, man! I have a buddy that has a 16' tunnel Sea Ark with a 40 Yammy (center console, non-tiller) and it is an absolute beast. Unfortunate that there's a Merc on there, but run what you're confident in!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice work!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FishWithChris said:


> Really cool boat, man! I have a buddy that has a 16' tunnel Sea Ark with a 40 Yammy (center console, non-tiller) and it is an absolute beast. Unfortunate that there's a Merc on there, but run what you're confident in!


Once my Merc learned that I had no problem with beating the hell out of it with a flip flop at the courtesy dock, it didn't give me much trouble. You just need a firm hand with them.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I dig it. And that is a good way to have your stern tie downs if you can do it. A lot less chance of shifting side to side.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zika said:


> Nice job. Did you use drop-in boxes for the hatches to protect the foam? Should be a versatile rig. Good engine choice, too.


I removed all the foam , no boxes.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

FishWithChris said:


> Really cool boat, man! I have a buddy that has a 16' tunnel Sea Ark with a 40 Yammy (center console, non-tiller) and it is an absolute beast. Unfortunate that there's a Merc on there, but run what you're confident in!


I’ve had several Mercury engines with no issues..... not sure what you’re talking about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2020)

Ckirk57 said:


> I removed all the foam , no boxes.


Don’t need no stinking foam in Ozello! If the boat sinks, just get the handy milk jug out and bail out the 3” of water in the bottom and VIOLA... you are once again floating!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What a great job! A buddy of mine has one that I have fished a couple of times in the Crystal River area. Congrat's on a clean build!


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Ckirk57 said:


> I’ve had several Mercury engines with no issues..... not sure what you’re talking about.


Mostly just giving Zika a hard time since I posted after him. Mostly.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Ckirk57 knows a sexy, black racing engine when he sees it. And everyone else is huffing his exhaust fumes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2020)

Zika said:


> Ckirk57 knows a sexy, black racing engine when he sees it. And everyone else is huffing his exhaust fumes.


Glad I still go me boots on!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks good! Where did you get your hatches from?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dustin2785 said:


> Looks good! Where did you get your hatches from?


R&R Design Texas


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Update: added a cooler seat and polling platform.




  








85D320F2-D384-4DCF-A0F4-064743048E81




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020











  








7C4C935C-95FB-422B-A7D7-17B8F06B24BF




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020











  








38AEBA79-5313-4BD8-BA79-A01A4BC9B788




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020











  








EEF6EEE4-2AEC-41CD-ACE6-A2A2C238E414




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020











  








D35C2A64-0F55-48AC-BA1A-32CF7DC078EF




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow. Just simply, wow. This is turning into one of my favorite tiller boats I've seen. 

Absolute fantastic job there. Plans for what's next?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What are your #s with the big merc?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! Get rid of that prop and make it a jet drive and you'll be able to run like a mad man!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. 

I’ve been testing props and engine height for quite awhile. Best it ever ran was 38mph but that was basically a bare boat. It runs 35 now with a 12p Power Tech SWC3. I also have a 14p 4bl trophy sport which also runs great at cruise but blows out allot when trimmed. I know I could improve allot of things with a jack plate but I just want to keep it simple and light weight.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

5F60035B-EB59-4686-9B17-748EFDF568D5




__
Ckirk57


__
Jun 24, 2020


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great boat!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The latest additions are looking good. Where are your home waters? That would be the ideal boat from Panacea to Ozello.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zika said:


> The latest additions are looking good. Where are your home waters? That would be the ideal boat from Panacea to Ozello.


I live in Crystal River.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Nice stout boat. Best of luck with it!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have SWC's in 3 and 4 blade. Prefer the 4 for my tunnel hull.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Chip8685 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ckirk57 said:


> Update: added a cooler seat and polling platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weldin Willy didn’t make that cooler seat for ya did he?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool boat!


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Awesome transformation. Sea arks are sweet boats for the nature coast


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gotta love a sea ark man, good numbers with that Merc too. For a big tin she’s movin!


----------

